
New York City has chosen this trash can of the future - duelingjello
https://www.fastcompany.com/90440147/new-york-city-has-chosen-this-trash-can-of-the-future
======
duelingjello
It's gonna be "great" until the first backpack or pipe bomb blows up, shrapnel
kills some kids and their parents sue because NYC didn't do like every other
terrorism-experienced city and install clear plastic bag receptacles that are
basically just an aluminum ring suspended in the air and emptied frequently.
An example would be like: London's Victoria Station (when I last visited).

A metal container + rapidly expanding gas = shrapnel. Those decorative
concrete and stone trash bins are especially vulnerable to large explosives
placed in them..

